# windows befehle mit html / java



## phil-ip (12. Oktober 2006)

hi,

gibt es die Möglichkeit über html bzw. mit java Windows Befehle auszuführen. Es ist ja nicht weiter schwierig ein entsprechendes Interface zu programmieren. Ich möchte allerdings dabei nicht auf PHP zurückgreifen müssen.

Ich möchte mir eine html Datei programmieren, mit der ich einige Windows-Befehle einfacher ausführen kann.

mfG Phil


----------



## mewX (12. Oktober 2006)

Also mit HTML hat das schonmal nichts zu tun.
Über PHP kann man Befehle über den Kommandozeileninterpreter ausführen. Sowas wie "ping google.de". Funktion system(), exec() oder einfach `Backticks` verwenden.
Von JAVA hab ich leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## phil-ip (12. Oktober 2006)

ok danke erstmal! Ich möchte aber nicht auf PHP zurückgreifen! Vermutlich geht dies auch mit Java ...


----------



## pamax (13. Oktober 2006)

phil-ip hat gesagt.:


> gibt es die Möglichkeit über html bzw. mit java Windows Befehle auszuführen.



Was für Windows-Befehle meinst du?

pMx


----------

